# Switch ON/OFF y pulsadores en gabinetes



## juanma (Ene 24, 2012)

Buenas, alguien ha montado algo así en algún gabinete?
Alguna idea apra hacerlo con LEDs y baratijas parecidas?





​
Y estos puladores, de qué forma los han colocado en el frente de los gabinetes?




Se me habia ocurrido hacer un hueco rectangular (ej 1cm x 2cm) en el frente del gabinete, y luego pegarle una pieza del mismo material del gabinete al pulsador, (ej 0,9cm x 1,9cm) y luego colocarlo en el frente, de manera que quede un boton grande y pseudo-profesional.

Que otra cosa se les ocurre?​
Saludos!


----------

